# All female huntin club?



## LaurenR88 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been curious for a while to know if there are all female huntin clubs anywhere around? It just popped in my head one day so I figured I would ask lol


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 9, 2012)

Never seen one of those. With more and more female hunters entering the woods it may happen some day. We have a female member and she took her first deer this year. It was a bowkill on her 3rd deer hunt ever.


----------



## camo-n-lace (Dec 9, 2012)

I have been having problems getting one started. Just not enough interest as they usually go to their husbands or bf's clubs. I would love it but it don't look like it will happen.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's very true. My bf does not hunt so it makes me feel disrespectful if I go and hunt with other guys or if those guys are married or have gf's then I would feel that I'm disrespecting them.. If that makes sense. I have 6 women including myself that are interested. I'm trying to figure out all the details of getting one up and going.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 10, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Never seen one of those. With more and more female hunters entering the woods it may happen some day. We have a female member and she took her first deer this year. It was a bowkill on her 3rd deer hunt ever.



That is awesome! I'm very happy for her


----------



## msbowhnter (Dec 10, 2012)

Im sure my wife would be, but then we would be arguing over who gets to go hunting and who gets to watch our son....Oh wait thats what grandma is for....


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 10, 2012)

msbowhnter said:


> Im sure my wife would be, but then we would be arguing over who gets to go hunting and who gets to watch our son....Oh wait thats what grandma is for....



Take him with you.  Problem solved.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yall just need to do it there would be more than you think Wana do it.. Get the land and go for it


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok.  Got to ask.  You going to have a bf/husband rule in the bylaws?


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dog Hunter said:


> Ok.  Got to ask.  You going to have a bf/husband rule in the bylaws?



Lol huh?


----------



## rance56 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can I b the cook


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 10, 2012)

LaurenR88 said:


> Lol huh?



 some club's make rules no wives or girlfriends aloud


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind bfs or husbands being apart of the club.. But as long as their wives were present.. That way nothing could get twisted and there are no misunderstandings. I'm not dealing with drama.. Especially drama like that.


----------



## willsm89 (Dec 11, 2012)

No drama on an all female hunting club??


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol men are just as capable of being as dramatic as women


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 11, 2012)

LaurenR88 said:


> Lol men are just as capable of being as dramatic as women



yes ma'am. just check out the deer hunting forum, and look up trophy hunting, baiting or QDM for all the evidence!


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## davedirt (Dec 12, 2012)

I am looking to join a all female club myself......can just imagine the camp fire talk as i am typing.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Dec 12, 2012)

davedirt said:


> I am looking to join a all female club myself......can just imagine the camp fire talk as i am typing.



Hey! It would definately be interesting! lol


----------

